# My coffespot



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

Have conquered







some cm for my new coffee setup


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Very nice, looks like a coffee shop!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

What grinder is that?


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi,

The grinder is a ECM s-automatic 64.

Very pleased with this grinder, it's easy to adjust the filter arm in all directions and tilts to adjust distribution into the portafilter.

Also a very consitent grind and easy to make micro adjustments with the worm gear for grind size.

I use a fine grind, with only a minor firming tamping (no compacting pressure).

This gives me 17g in, 34 g out over 33 seconds, and sweet, aromatic and round espresso with the coffee I'm using.


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

Deansie26 said:


> Very nice, looks like a coffee shop!


Thanks


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

Still very satisfied with the ECM combo.

Been experimenting with grind, dose, tamping pressure

To learn the machine and what my preferences are.

Also practice latte art, a little hit and miss so far.

Think I still need to practice consistant frothing and pour technique.

Upgraded my tamping with a distribution tool


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

Bought a new milk pitcher, Teflon coated.

Gives very good results, and the Teflon seems to make it easier to get better micro foam?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

nice


----------

